# Audi TT mk3 REVO stage 1



## Artem_TT (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello guys, I would like to present you chipped version of mk3 by REVO. Chip was done one month ago and since this time I've recorded some videos which you cand find below. 
For the moment I've registered next dynamic data by racelogic: 4.6 sec 0-100 with one passenger + wheelspin + no launch control. 100-200 ~11.4-11.5 
https://youtu.be/hsoN1vSiYbA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L875tEpjtJ8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLGe8Y8n6fs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NOQSj7FkSY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GzHC6QDz5s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhLPNURfR38
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE8zd3aA9Jg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8UI-G6yJfc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSYmL6HIsPc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-A8_XCzifI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR8uLFXV54s
That's it for the moment.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Chase car a 3.0t?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

